# Publier un site sans passer par MobileMe avec IWeb 3.0.1



## idien (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour!
Je possède un site que j'ai construit avec Iweb et qui est logé par un hébergeur qui n'est pas MobileMe. Auparavant, avec l'ancienne version d'Iweb, j'arrivais parfaitement à publier mon site dans un dossier séparé sur mon bureau, puis à le publier grâce à cyberduck. Or avec la nouvelle version d'Iweb, je n'arrive plus du tout à faire cela: Dès que je veux publier le site, on me demande de me connecter à MobileMe. Comment puis-je faire pour éviter ça?
J'ai cherché dans tous les sens, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Si vous avez une réponse, merci beaucoup!


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Avril 2009)

Recherche, sujet abordé sur MacG


----------



## zepatente (21 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

es tu sur d'avoir regarder partout 

@+

ps : tu regarderas dan le faq de mon forum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2009)

Je vais très sympa et te faciliter la tâche.

Tu sélectionnes ton site dans la colonne de gauche et dans le menu déroulant de "Publier sur" et tu sélectionnes soit Serveur FTP soit dossier local.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Quelque soit le choix que tu fais, tu entres tous les paramètres et roule ma poule.


----------



## idien (21 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup,
je suis tout nouveau sur mac et les forums, alors je nage encore un peu... merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre aussi efficacement!


----------



## zepatente (21 Avril 2009)

oups j'ai oublié le lien du sujet : Comment publier un site avec iWeb 09


----------



## esv^^ (14 Avril 2012)

idien a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Je possède un site que j'ai construit avec Iweb et qui est logé par un hébergeur qui n'est pas MobileMe. Auparavant, avec l'ancienne version d'Iweb, j'arrivais parfaitement à publier mon site dans un dossier séparé sur mon bureau, puis à le publier grâce à cyberduck. Or avec la nouvelle version d'Iweb, je n'arrive plus du tout à faire cela: Dès que je veux publier le site, on me demande de me connecter à MobileMe. Comment puis-je faire pour éviter ça?
> J'ai cherché dans tous les sens, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
> Si vous avez une réponse, merci beaucoup!



Et comment ça marche cyberduck!
Je comprend rien!
En fait, j'ai un projet iWeb(06' je crois) mais c'est tout! Et je voudrais pouvoir le mettre online...
Queqlu'un?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Le fonctionnement de cyber duck est simple. On affiche le serveur, la racine www et on glisse dedans les fichiers que l'on veut mettre en ligne. 
C'est un peu comme si on souhaite glisser des données d'un dossier vers un autre.


----------



## esv^^ (15 Avril 2012)

Ok! merci!
J'essaye ce soir et je vous fait un compte-rendu!






Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le fonctionnement de cyber duck est simple. On affiche le serveur, la racine www et on glisse dedans les fichiers que l'on veut mettre en ligne.
> C'est un peu comme si on souhaite glisser des données d'un dossier vers un autre.



En fait, je viens d'essayer, mais je ne comprend pas trop comment ça marche. Mon site, je l'ai créé avec iWeb et il est enregistré comme dossier dans "site".
Ci joint ici des captures d'écran pour que tu vois à quoi ça ressemble...
En fait, les captures ne sont pas acceptées sur MacGé (.tiff)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ok! merci!
> J'essaye ce soir et je vous fait un compte-rendu!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------
> ...



Tu exportes ton site dans un dossier. Puis tu transfères en ligne le fichier index.html et le dossier Site (qui contient tous les éléments du site).

Sinon, comme outil de transfert en ligne, il y a aussi FireFTP (extension pour Firefox).

Mais la meilleure solution reste Dropbox (service d'hébergement et de partage de fichiers en ligne).

Quand tu exportes dans un dossier, tu exportes dans le dossier Public de ton dossier Dropbox. Une fois la synchro faite, ton site est à jour.

Et pour avoir l'adresse du site, tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier index.html puis Dropbox > Copier le lien public. Après tu colles l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur.

Le seul problème est que ça te fait des adresses de site à la mords-moi le noeud (le mien est hébergé de cette façon, va sur la page d'accueil pour admirer la magnifique adresse).

Mais pour un site perso, ce n'est pas très gênant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> En fait, les captures ne sont pas acceptées sur MacGé (.tiff)



Il faut convertir en jpeg.


----------



## esv^^ (15 Avril 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu exportes ton site dans un dossier. Puis tu transfères en ligne le fichier index.html et le dossier Site (qui contient tous les éléments du site).
> 
> Sinon, comme outil de transfert en ligne, il y a aussi FireFTP (extension pour Firefox).
> 
> ...




MERCI BEAUCOUP!
 J'ai utilisé Dropbox et c'est super!
Merci!!!


----------



## esv^^ (15 Avril 2012)

C'était trop beau pour être vrai; à chaque fois que je met à jour, Dropbox (ou je sais pas qui) me change l'adresse internet de mon site; Je ne peut donc pas donner une adresse à des amis(pour qu'ils regardent le site) étant donné qu'à ma prochaine mise à jour, le site sera plus là...
Quelqu'un a une idée?
Ah non , c'est bon, il faut juste toujours publier dans le même dossier!


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
Amon avis dropbox est loin d'être une bonne solution. 
En effet quid du referencement ?
Avec iWeb, publier dans un dossier. 

Ouvrir cyberduck
Entrer votre adresse  FTP
Votre nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe. 

Glissez le dossier créée précédemment dans le dossier www qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre de cyberduck.


----------



## esv^^ (16 Avril 2012)

Mais pour cela, il faut un  hébergeur non?


----------



## esv^^ (18 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Entrer votre adresse  FTP



En plus de ma question sur l'hébergement, qu'est ce que l'adresse FTP?
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Effectivement pas d'hébergeur, pas de FTP


----------



## koeklin (20 Avril 2012)

Bon faut arrêter de se prendre la tête là : tout d'abord, on souscrit à un hebergeur
celui-ci vous fournit 

l'adresse du serveur
un nom d'utilisateur (ou vous demande d'en choisir un)
un mot de passe 
et vous indique dans quel dossier vous devez publier (chemin/répertoire) . si il ne l'indique pas c'est alors écrit dans la FAQ sur son site web !
Tout ça ce sont des infos que vous fournit votre hébergeur. Ce qui est gonflant c'est que chaque hébergeur a son jargon et une simple différence entre "adresse du serveur" (terme utilisé par iWeb) et "nom de serveur" (terme utilisé par certains hébergeurs) suffit à faire douter  le client pendant des heures et voire des journées alors qu'il s'agit de la même chose.


Pour limiter les prises de tête : Je n'ai pas d'action chez OVH, ce n'est même pas mon hébergeur, je ne sait pas ce qu'il vaut, mais au moins il a eu la bonne idée de faire un tuto pour publier sur leur serveurs spécialement destiné aux utilisateurs d'iWeb. 
http://guides.ovh.com/iWeb.

PS : Si vous connaissez d'autres hébergeurs qui font ce genre de tuto pour les utilisateurs d'iWeb, merci de m'en informer.


----------



## esv^^ (23 Avril 2012)

J'essaye tout de suite et reviens après ...


----------



## esv^^ (27 Avril 2012)

koeklin a dit:


> Bon faut arrêter de se prendre la tête là : tout d'abord, on souscrit à un hebergeur
> celui-ci vous fournit
> 
> l'adresse du serveur
> ...




Ton lien à l'air vachement bien fait mais le seul problème, c'est que je doit avoir une version d'iWeb trop vieille... (1.1.2 je croit)... Ya une solution pour avoir la "bonne" version?
Merci



En fait, j'ai iWeb mais une vieille version toute pourrie: 1.1.2
Donc, je ne peut pas (lors de la publication) choisir le mode FTP mais juste "publier dans un dossier", "Tout publier sur .Mac" ou "Publier sur .Mac"...
J'ai essayé de faire ça avec Cyberduck mais je ne comprend rien à ce logiciel et à chaque fois, il me dit echec de connexion "connect timed out."

Donc, mon site est actuellement publié sur Dropbox, mais au fond, ça ne me plait pas trop. C'est pratique mais pas comme je le voudrais... Je suis compliqué, je sais...


Merci à tout ceux qui vont m'aider...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour.
vous devez publier dans un dossier et ensuite envoyer le contenu du dossier avec cyberduck.

dans cyberduck en haut a gauche cliquez sur nouvelle connexion.

puis entrez  :
l'adresse FTP
le login
le mot de passe


----------



## oleron17 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci à "PowerDom" et autres, pour ces explications Mais
Commençant juste à me préoccuper du transfert de mon site, fait avec Iweb et sur "mobile.me", j'essaie en vain de transférer sur "pages.perso" de mon F.A.I. , SFR.
Tout se passe OK au début du téléchargement avec Iweb3 sauf que, au bout d'un moment, message d'erreur de "iWeb" et :
Les pages et doc. (images, pdf, vidéo, etc) semblent bien avoir été chargés sur mon site "page perso" de SFR,mais
le site n'apparait pas en "pages internet", mais en "dossiers", c'-à-d. sous forme "Index ofName Last modified Size Description",
Sauriez-vous SVP me conseiller (ou me conseiller une rubrique adéquate de ce forum où cela serait traité?)
Merci


----------



## JGT46 (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

En prévision de l'arrêt de Mobileme, j'ai tenté une publication sur un autre hébergeur,
Voici mon expérience:

Avec ma version iweb 3.0.4, j'ai enregistrer mon site dans un dossier créé spécialement avec la fonction publier sur dossier local.
J'ai obtenu un dossier comprenant 1 fichier "assets.http/ , 1 fichier index.html et un dossier regroupant tous les éléments de mon site.
Ensuite, avec Cyberduck, j'ai transférer l'index.html et le dossier de mon site par ftp chez mon hébergeur ( pour l'occasion, site perso free ).
Et cela fonctionne parfaitement, seul le compteur de visites n'est plus la.

important: la publication direct par ftp sur iweb ne donne pas de bons résultats, à éviter.


----------



## esv^^ (31 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour.
> vous devez publier dans un dossier et ensuite envoyer le contenu du dossier avec cyberduck.
> 
> dans cyberduck en haut a gauche cliquez sur nouvelle connexion.
> ...


Pourquoi ça me donne pas ça à moi? J'ai tout rempli comme tu l'a décrit, mais... ya toujours un problème réseau...


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2012)

DNS error... a priori le site ftp sur lequel vous voulez publier n'est pas connu des serveurs DNS

Si c'est un ftp sur un nom de domaine que vous avez créé, il faut sans doute attendre quelque jours pour que les serveurs DNS soient à jour et reconnaissent votre nom de domaine


----------



## esv^^ (31 Mai 2012)

C'est bon; mon site est désormais hébergé chez free. On m'a conseillé un autre logiciel FileZilla que je conseille vivement à tout ceux qui avaient le même problème que moi!


----------

